# Leather Bound



## Woodworking Vet (May 29, 2020)

Maple vase with glass tube. Multi-axis turning then carved and textured. I probably have more time into this piece than any other that I've ever done.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 29, 2020)

wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## TXMoon (May 29, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> wow


yea...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2020)

Dang Damon, that is gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 30, 2020)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 30, 2020)

Pretty darn cool! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2020)

That’s a beauty! Nice photos too. Not sure how much time you spent, but the end seems worth the means.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2020)

Very cool! I assume it was dyed as well?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 30, 2020)

Really nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 30, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! I assume it was dyed as well?



No dye was used. The color was done with my woodburner.

Thank you everyone for the compliments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (May 30, 2020)

That is fantastic! Love the texture and colors you've added to the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 30, 2020)

trc65 said:


> That is fantastic! Love the texture and colors you've added to the piece.



Thank you for the compliment. No color was added to this piece. I used my woodburner for the texturing and color. So I guess technically I did add color, via the woodburner.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2020)

Looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2020)

My woodburner just turns stuff black. Yours created some amazing golden bronze colors. How did you do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 31, 2020)

Time and effort well spent. Very very nice. Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 31, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> My woodburner just turns stuff black. Yours created some amazing golden bronze colors. How did you do that?



It was a combination of varying the temperature and my pen strokes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow! That’s amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 17, 2020)

Very cool. Love the texturing and your burning technique is very interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 19, 2020)

Amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 19, 2020)

Excellent work. The photographs shows it off nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 9, 2020)

Game Changer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Aug 13, 2020)

Not sure if this is kosher but asked Woodworking Vet and he said post.
A similar finish on burl wood. Instead of a bowl mine is a small folding knife with desert ironwood. Wanting a shiny buffed finish but the Burl did not want to cooperate. Using the Dremel little Brillo bad on a stick I just played with it brilloing in all direction then again in a finer Brillo. I like the leather look as the main feature or as a contrast to something bright.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb (Aug 13, 2020)

Leroy Blue said:


> Not sure if this is kosher but asked Woodworking Vet and he said post.
> A similar finish on burl wood. Instead of a bowl mine is a small folding knife with desert ironwood. Wanting a shiny buffed finish but the Burl did not want to cooperate. Using the Dremel little Brillo bad on a stick I just played with it brilloing in all direction then again in a finer Brillo. I like the leather look as the main feature or as a contrast to something bright.View attachment 192232View attachment 192235View attachment 192236


Wow! Just Wow! Love turtles. Have a tattoo of one. Would love to learn how to do this.


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 14, 2020)

Sweet little knife,I like turtles.


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 14, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------

